# Rarest of the rare: Coronation Sussex



## stoneunhenged (Sep 22, 2007)

In 2007 I imported some Coronation Sussex from championship lines in Australia. This variety was bred to honor the Coronation of King George. Essentially, something like a wedgewood blue replaces the black markings found on a Light Sussex. I haven't found any other Coronations in this hemisphere. Mine have since bred, and this summer I've hatched young. So, it may be that you're looking at the only Coronations ever hatched on this side of the world:










The dark bird is a Silver Sussex:


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Simply beautiful! 

thanks for sharing,
dawn


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Wow - very cool - those are beautiful birds!
THANKS for sharing!


----------



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, those are sweet. Are you planning on selling hatching eggs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## The Monkey Mama (Mar 30, 2008)

Ooh - they are lovely!

Kelly


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i normally dont like big white birds but i have to say these are something to see, if you are selling hatching eggs i am sure you will get alot of buisness, these are impressive birds.


----------



## Brynne (Nov 12, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## shortcake1806 (Jan 5, 2006)

Beautiful birds. I love the soft blue grey color.


----------



## stoneunhenged (Sep 22, 2007)

I won't be selling hatching eggs because the birds are so rare, I hate to lose even one viable egg to the rough handling of the U.S. Postal Service. But, I will be selling young adult trios and pairs next year if my breeding program works out. Thanks for your kind comments. In real life, the adults are truly impressive. They're huge chickens.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Before I begin to dare to dream... where are you located?


----------



## shortcake1806 (Jan 5, 2006)

Will you be shipping them? If not where are you located? I'd love to have a few ranging around my barnyard.


----------



## stoneunhenged (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm in North Florida.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

wow what part? are you close the the alabama line?


----------



## stoneunhenged (Sep 22, 2007)

An adult rooster:


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Nice looking birds! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

OOOOOO that isn't too far to drive. =)


----------



## shortcake1806 (Jan 5, 2006)

Unless you're willing to ship I'm out. I don't think I could talk dh into a 14 hour drive to pick them up. He'd probably go ahead and call the guys with the white coats.


----------



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

I know alot of countries had imposed restrictions or even an outright ban on import/export of live birds, I would be interested to know the amount of red tape and the quarantine period you had to go through.............and by the way those are some good looking birds, congrats!

giffy
-----------------
GiffsFarm


----------



## michael h (Sep 28, 2007)

Your chickens pens are pretty impressive.


----------



## stoneunhenged (Sep 22, 2007)

giffy said:


> I know alot of countries had imposed restrictions or even an outright ban on import/export of live birds, I would be interested to know the amount of red tape and the quarantine period you had to go through.............and by the way those are some good looking birds, congrats!
> 
> giffy
> -----------------
> GiffsFarm


1. Find a country from which birds can legally be imported into the U.S.

2. Find a breeder in that country who will sell, test, and ship you birds.

3. Get an import permit from the USDA.

4. Arrange for a customs broker to process the shipment when it enters the U.S.

5. Arrange for quarantine for 30 days in a USDA facility.

6. Arrange for air shipment out of quarantine to your home.

If you're talking about a country as distant as Australia, count on costs of at least $1,000 per bird, door to door.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I love your rooster!


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

stoneunhenged said:


> If you're talking about a country as distant as Australia, count on costs of at least $1,000 per bird, door to door.


I don't mean to be nosey ! so don't answer if you don't want to 

I'm curious what made you want these birds, how you found out about them, etc.
Do you have a special connection to Australia? or a fondness for King George? 

I think they are absolutely gorgeous!
You have started something remarkable!

Again, THANKS for sharing -


----------



## stoneunhenged (Sep 22, 2007)

A few years ago I purchased some Light Sussex eggs on eBay. I hatched them with all my other breeds, but I noticed that the chicks were the most curious about humans of any chicken I'd seen. They would simply walk up to me when I opened the cage. So, I became interested in Sussex, and then I saw the Coros on Feathersite.com and thought they looked great. The more I learned about Sussex --they're one of the major meat birds in Australia-- it made me wonder why we don't have more of them here. It seemed to me it might be worth trying to establish them as a popular dual-purpose breed in America. One think led to another, and here they are. I have Light, Buff, Silver, and Coronation.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Can you post pictures of the others? please.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I have seen you post these before. You had a guessing contest on another forum. Do you remember? I thought Lakenvelders, but was wrong of course. They were as beautiful then as they are now.

Are you willing to ship eggs or day-olds in the future? I'm in Washington State so would be a really, REALLY long drive. Here's hoping your breeding program is succesful

Do you have any more of the more common sussex from a breeder in the USA? Are they similar to the Coronations? 

Thanks again for sharing. They're gorgeous.


----------



## stoneunhenged (Sep 22, 2007)

Silver










Buff










Light










And, I raise Pumpkin Hulsey gamefowl


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

wow, thats just all i can say, when i was younger we had Speckeld Sussex they were big nice birds, i have thought about getting some more but never have yet, are you close to the South Alabama border? if your not too far i may end up getting some from you, i love the game bird too, i would like some of thoughs as well lol,


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

How pretty!
thanks =)
Are you the poster in FL who does aquaculture?


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

They are AWESOME! Never seen anything like them.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

My Question is this Did you Import Younger birds or Full Adults?? As I have thought of Importing birds before myself!! They are fine looking birds you have. Plz advise Me when you have ,A few trios for sale!! As for shipping. That would be fine..


----------



## MadAussieInUSA (Sep 21, 2006)

nice to see some more Australians making the trip over here


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

Please please PLEASE put me on your waiting list!


----------



## HeirloomFarms (Nov 16, 2008)

I guess I'll be joining the chorus on asking how I can get some eggs from you, or if I can get over that way, if I might be able to get chicks?

Dawn
Heirloom Heritage Farms
Spanaway, WA


----------



## stoneunhenged (Sep 22, 2007)

This may be helpful:

www.greenfirefarms.com


----------



## The Monkey Mama (Mar 30, 2008)

Your website is really great - very professional!

And the kids on your "about" page - beautiful! You are truly blessed!

Kelly


----------



## stoneunhenged (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments, Kelly.


----------



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

One of the breeds the Sussex came out of were the Dorkings. I have a pair of Red Dorkings that aren't quite grown. I can sure see the Dorking ancestor in your Sussex. They are beautiful.


----------



## JulieFern (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow those have to be some of the pritiest birds I have ever seen. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## sdshoars (Oct 28, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Susan1310 (Sep 26, 2002)

Spectacular birds! WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

KSALguy said:


> wow, thats just all i can say, when i was younger we had Speckeld Sussex they were big nice birds, i have thought about getting some more but never have yet, are you close to the South Alabama border? if your not too far i may end up getting some from you, i love the game bird too, i would like some of thoughs as well lol,


Please give us a call at 404 409 2352

We are at the ga alabama border near I-20.


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

We would like some coronatin eggs or chicks.

Also, if anyone is looking for speckled sussex we have some of those, not trying to hijack this posting, she was trying to pm an earlier poster and didn't know how. 

Sorry.


----------

